# Seeking D+D Game in Boston Area



## LadyRhiannon (Jun 7, 2006)

I am looking for a D+D (or similar style) game.  I have some experience but have been out of the gaming world for a bit.  Just moved to Arlington and have really been feeling the itch to get back in again.  I am 31, looking for similar. 

I have played 3.0 and 3.5 systems but I'm still rules light.  I enjoy story-driven characters vs hack and slash but I can work in either.  I just want to play.  My dice are getting dusty.

E-mail me at rthomas013@gmail.com if you are interested.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jun 8, 2006)

Sent you an Email with some information about our group, which is potentially looking for a new player.


----------



## Corsair (Jun 9, 2006)

My DM posted a couple days ago here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=164578

I'll email you with the info as well.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 13, 2006)

You may also want to check out the Massachusetts Gameday. 

It is primarily ENworlders, we get together 3 or 4 times a year to play 1-shots.


----------



## LadyRhiannon (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the links...I'll check them out.


----------

